# First shot at B&W - Tombstone Arizona



## gtkelly (May 12, 2007)

Here are my first shots at digital B&W. Both are from Tombstone Arizona. Let me know how to get better...

1.) Main Street through Tombstone. I tried to get the feel of an old photograph by blurring and adding noise. Not sure if I got it right...






2.) Boot Hill Cemetary


----------



## schumionbike (May 13, 2007)

These are very interesting subjects.  These pictures look like they are a little older, the subjects make it look like it was taken at a time where cowboys were roaming the town.  To me, these pictures are solid but not amazing.  I have no idea how to make it better either though. good luck.


----------



## abraxas (May 14, 2007)

Old pioneer cemeteries are awesome places to photograph.  I think you've made the right choice to use B&W.  Problems I've had are that color, bright & sunny desert days with a somber mood don't mix well.

From the previous work you've posted, it looks like you're all over Az.  I sure there's some authentic graveyards there still.  I like those the best, but they can be hard to find.  Stump, stick or busted cross can be hard to shoot too.  I should go back to most of the places I've shot and do them over and actually try to compose some shots.  Up until the last year or so I've just done photography for documentation purposes.

Here's some California desert cemeteries. Some 'authentic,' some not.
http://digital-desert.com/cemeteries

Also, ghost town ruins are a favorite of mine.  I wish I knew then what I'm learning now.
http://digital-desert.com/ghost-towns/

Hope the links give you some ideas-

As a side note;  a lot of times (most) rocks would be piled on to graves. Not so much as a marker or monument, but to keep the coyotes out until things 'settled.'


----------

